

Bell Media president says using VPNs to skirt copyright rules is stealing - benjaminfox
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bell-media-president-says-using-vpns-to-skirt-copyright-rules-is-stealing-1.3099972

======
bediger4000
Copyright infringement is not stealing - it's infringement. Any use of "theft"
or "stealing" with respect to copyright infringement is just a propagandistic
usage. Turcke should be ashamed of her sloppy usage.

------
briandear
Foolish woman. VPN isn't used to circumvent copyright; it's used to circumvent
Byzantine region-based contracts. I don't have a contractual agreement with
the studios, thus I am not violating any law when using VPN. It isn't illegal
to watch content from other countries. That Bell Media woman can shove it.
It's one thing to complain about piracy. It's quite another to complain about
a customer's rational response to the fact that geography is a meaningless
construct invented simply to make middleman distributors richer. Netflix has
such a critical mass now, they ought to tell the content owners that it's
worldwide or nothing. Sort of how iTunes initially told record companies how
it was going to be.

